# Injured Pigeon



## Cdebeaumont (Aug 27, 2020)

Hey everyone, my wife went outside to water her garden and found a Pigeon laying against one of her raised beds. It has a broken leg, and it's beak is.... Well, I don't know how to describe it... It has an appearance of ...maybe acid ran down from the base to the tip and eroded or ate away the beak. So kind of a gash that has started to scab over... Do beaks scab?
We have captured it, not very hard as it didn't fight at all. So it is secured. I've called some of the local veterinarians and none that were available work with birds. 
We gave it some water with a syringe. We offered some of our chicken scratch and mash (all we have to offer) but with the shape it's beak is in... No luck.
I've tried calling the closest rescue but according to their recording, they won't help pigeons. Ill try again tomorrow and see if they can give me a recommendation.
I am in garden Grove California. If there is anyplace I can take it please let me know. I don't want the poor bird to suffer and I really want to help it.

Chad


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can you post a photo? Don't give him water by syringe, he can easily aspirate. Rather dip the tip if the beak (not over the nostrils) in a small bowl of water to get him to drink.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can also check this site: www.pigeonrescue.org. If the link from here don't work, you can google this site. Go to FAQS.


----------

